# Making Your Own Candy Paint



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

Hey guys.

I'm gonna shoot my 64 in the factory Maroon color it came in, but I would like to do a candy frame and a candy roof. I don't want the frame and the roof to be a different color or shade of maroon so I had thoughts of making a candy from the factory color using single stage urethane and diluting it with clear. My thoughts were, when it was all done I would have a GM maroon car with the maroon shade of candy as well.

Is it possible to make a candy from the factory color? I really don't want to use a pre determined candy color from House of Kolor.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

It'll be muddy don't do it


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

So how does a guy make a candy roof match the color pallet of a non-candy body? There's gotta be a way.


----------



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

ShibbyShibby said:


> So how does a guy make a candy roof match the color pallet of a non-candy body? There's gotta be a way.


Lay your base coat with whatever pearl you want then lay a mid coat over your base before clear. It's fairly easy.


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

Sorry I have no idea what you mean. Can you explain a little better please?



ATM_LAunitic said:


> Lay your base coat with whatever pearl you want then lay a mid coat over your base before clear. It's fairly easy.


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

I want a silver flaked roof, with the original GM maroon made into a candy so I can pattern the roof with the same shade of maroon as the body. I'm wondering if I can turn the original maroon into a candy by adding clear to it. 

Can I make 2 stage base a candy by adding clear? Or is it better to add clear to a single stage urethane? Or is any of this even possible?

The closest thing to the maroon from House of Kolor would be UK-01 Brandywine, or UK-06 Burgandy. I'm sure I could make one of those candy's work, but it sure would be awesome to make the OG maroon into a candy. It would be one of a kind.


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

ShibbyShibby said:


> I want a silver flaked roof, with the original GM maroon made into a candy so I can pattern the roof with the same shade of maroon as the body. I'm wondering if I can turn the original maroon into a candy by adding clear to it.
> 
> Can I make 2 stage base a candy by adding clear? Or is it better to add clear to a single stage urethane? Or is any of this even possible?
> 
> The closest thing to the maroon from House of Kolor would be UK-01 Brandywine, or UK-06 Burgandy. I'm sure I could make one of those candy's work, but it sure would be awesome to make the OG maroon into a candy. It would be one of a kind.


Pm me homie


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

you can mix candies together to get your own color candy, but dont use base and try to make your own candy wont work. also do test panels with diffrent base coat underneath the candy to see what shade matches your paint better.:thumbsup:


----------



## chavalin (Jun 13, 2010)

there are all good advice ive been painting candys since 1980 wat u can do is just add a little silver or pearl or black to the original color an then that same color add mid coat clear just add some wineberry color candy or toner seeture toner an shoot over the bace u desided an walla u got what u are looking for just do a test sample an mixit arount to wat u are looking for thats my advices sal manzano custom painting for along time lol


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

A "candy" color is simply a transparent color over a base. What I'm requesting is pretty simple. I want to make a candy from the factory maroon. There's gotta be a custom painter out there somewhere that's using this technique. Ha ha I mean what were people doing before House Of Kolor came along?



POLARBEAR said:


> A candy color and a factory single stage paint are completely different,pick one or the other as they will never look the same,what you're requesting makes little sense:dunno:


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

Right... I'm off to google this question. I'm sure I can find better answers there. 

Cheers guys. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

I don't think you can find any better answers, these guys are are telling you the correct way of doing things. you just want hear someone agree with your initial thought To re assure you it can be done, but like everyone else said it won't work. Fork out the cash and buy hok kandy and play with the color mixture. Im sure google has the tech sheet for you solution just type in "64 maroon single stage urethane candy mixture" and you should be Ready to spray. Good luck don't for get to post pics.


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

I've shot lots of HOK Kandy in the past. I completely understand how most people don't know any better than what's available.

I don't want this to be some bullshit pissing match, so let's stop with the negativity. I've learned on this topic not to use 2 stage base coat + clear to make a candy. So I'm gonna try using single stage urethane + urethane clear to make a candy with the maroon. All I can do is test it out right? What's the worst that could happen on a test panel? lol

Pics to follow.


----------



## cg.chavira (Jun 29, 2011)

adding clear to ur base coat will not get u a candy paint job. Its basiclly giving u a single stage paint job. The advice given on your thread is mostly correct. Candy concentrates are out there which in the right combo could get u close to your color ur attempting to achieve. Look up the THE COATING STORE. They have candies at an affortable price.


----------



## swangin68 (Nov 15, 2006)

Fail waiting to happen. Try it and report back. Ffs


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

trying to make a kandy with the same base is useless, your base toners have solid and metallic toners unlike real kandys which are transparent.. 
by thinning out the base and making it transparent, overall color will still be the same, 
paint the frame the same color and have someone pinstripe it or pattern it out or something, same for the roof,


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

maroon is a combo of red and blue, you might be able to make a match with mixing red and blue candy together then you would need to figure out a base color, silver and gold are the traditional choices, you may need to move towards a darker base to get the right color. this will be a lot of trial and error to get.


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

Maybe try this:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vHbOaAdPWPk


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

Wait a minute, chavalin, are you saying you're Sal Manzano? like for real?


----------

